# Good Talent Agent anywhere?



## tennismike (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm a sports announcer and host living in Athens. 
I recently shot a decent video reel and wanted to 
send link to the best talent agent casting director in Athens. I know the industry in struggling but it's worth a try, anyone know anyone?
Also 4.0 tennis player looking fur hitting partner?
Doubles or Singles, I'm in Kifisia. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------

